# Shooting in a California school today!!!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

1 wounded in California school shooting; student in custody - CNN.com

This is unreal, more ammo to take away guns....ughh


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

This is not unusual. Its a media thing. They should be tarred and featherd.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea really. This is nuts


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

All I have to say is GRRRRR...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

double that grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> This is not unusual. Its a media thing. They should be tarred and featherd.


Right on! The mainstream media has its own agenda. I find it alarming the way they suckle at the current adminstrations teat.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Makes me sick


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

First off it's komiefornia so I don't care and second, wait for the next one if they don't get the gun control they want. No one seems to concerned that over 500 where killed in chicago last year and they have very strong gun laws and look at how well that's working. It's NOT about guns or dead people, it's about control.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

And this is the state with an assualt weapons ban and gun restrictions that rival most of the US and still we aint any safer in a gun free zone. The other observation I have is why are all of these shootings or at least a vast majority of them occuruing in states and cities with some of the most stringent gun laws anywhere in the US? I dont think we have had any in Texas since the Lubby's Shooting which resulted shortly there after of a shall issue CCW permit system...coincidence? I think not!


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Lunaticfringeinc, there was just a report on our local news that some of the school districts are considering taking down the gun free zone signs and arming some of the non classroon staff with training of course. They claim that calling a school area a gun free zone that it lets the loonies know they can come in and do the damage they want and then commit suicide without any intervention. I'm not sure on this one, will have to give it more thought. I might not be here if my teachers had a weapon. What would happen if you drilled a hole thru the world and dropped a bowling ball into it? I think the people in China would see it the first go round but less and less after that until it settled in the core of the earth and the the bowling ball would explode and blow up the earth. Just kidding.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

So much for the big bad large capacity magazine argument. This kid used a shotgun and fired 2 shots. He could have done it with a single shot and reloaded once. It isnt about whats in a persons hands. Its whats in their mind. Banning guns makes as much sense as banning cars to stop drunk drivers, or banning penises to stop rape.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

hayden said:


> Lunaticfringeinc, there was just a report on our local news that some of the school districts are considering taking down the gun free zone signs and arming some of the non classroon staff with training of course. They claim that calling a school area a gun free zone that it lets the loonies know they can come in and do the damage they want and then commit suicide without any intervention. I'm not sure on this one, will have to give it more thought. I might not be here if my teachers had a weapon. What would happen if you drilled a hole thru the world and dropped a bowling ball into it? I think the people in China would see it the first go round but less and less after that until it settled in the core of the earth and the the bowling ball would explode and blow up the earth. Just kidding.


The last part of your post made about as much sense as the anti-gun nuts. :-D
Of course, this is dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## chupacabra (Jan 11, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> And this is the state with an assualt weapons ban and gun restrictions that rival most of the US and still we aint any safer in a gun free zone. The other observation I have is why are all of these shootings or at least a vast majority of them occuruing in states and cities with some of the most stringent gun laws anywhere in the US? I dont think we have had any in Texas since the Lubby's Shooting which resulted shortly there after of a shall issue CCW permit system...coincidence? I think not!


Why dont they just write a law that makes murder illegal. oh wait we have that. guess that law didnt work?


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

ekim said:


> First off it's komiefornia so I don't care and second, wait for the next one if they don't get the gun control they want. No one seems to concerned that over 500 where killed in chicago last year and they have very strong gun laws and look at how well that's working. It's NOT about guns or dead people, it's about control.


Saying you don't care.......
I think I read you....[What ya mean]
Just because it's California ?


----------



## chupacabra (Jan 11, 2013)

saying you dont care is like the way people think about you and you complain?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I dont understand what you guys are trying to say ? If you think more gun control is the answer this is the wrong forum.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Too me its just sad


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

First I hate any shooting of kid's or teenagers. With that being said on one of the networks last nite they interview the sheriff and he stated that we where lucking because he have over 20 rounds of shotgun shells in his pocket and was plan to use them. Now we are going to need a banned on pockets or at most have the pockets where they will not hold more than 2 rounds. This is crazy.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This is sick.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

ozo said:


> Saying you don't care.......
> I think I read you....[What ya mean]
> Just because it's California ?


It's no longer California, that state died a long time ago, it's now an UN American area, IMO. Clear enough.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Clear. Over and out


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

chupacabra said:


> saying you dont care is like the way people think about you and you complain?


I didn't know giving my opinion or reason for my post was complaining. If people in komiefornia cared, they would do something about the problem and not blame a piece of metal for human failure. If komiefornia people cared, they wouldn't keep re electing the same idiots that are bankrupting the state, letting criminals go free, corrupting family morals, promoting drug use and blaming everything and everyone else for their failures. Show where what I posted was wrong, incorrect and you may have a point about me complaining.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Keep complaining as loud as you can!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

wow...


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

16 yo with a shotgun! Make more gun laws now, this will stop a 16 yo from accessing a gun and shooting up a school.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

The people of California have the same problem as all the rest of us. A government which seeks total control and doesn't give a hoot about the people or freedom.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Amen to that!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahahahaha yea true


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

jrclen said:


> The people of California have the same problem as all the rest of us. A government which seeks total control and doesn't give a hoot about the people or freedom.


While this may be true, komiefornia does seem to be a leader and set most of the lowest standards for the country to decline to. And the government only does what the electing people allow, so it is not all the governments fault.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

California is huge debt


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

ekim said:


> And the government only does what the electing people allow, so it is not all the governments fault.


That is completely false. The people have no voice. Elections? They are a complete farce if not outright fraudulent. We have two political parties in the USA, both are controlled by the same elites and corporations. Blaming the people for the corrupt governments who rule over them is disingenuous at best.


----------

